# Récupérer les mp3 de son ipod sur un nouveau mac



## Alexandre (15 Novembre 2002)

J'ai changé de mac et je voudrais récupérer le contenu de mon ipod sur le Itunes de mon nouveau Mac. 
La manip est-elle possible?

Merci


----------



## bjonker (15 Novembre 2002)

sujet déjà abordé


----------

